
Apple approves “Notch Remover” app for iPhone X - usaphp
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/11/13/apple-approves-notch-remover-app-iphone-x/
======
usaphp
Honestly I stopped noticing that notch after the first day of use. It’s weird
at first but then it just disappears once you start using the phone a lot. And
actually it even starts feeling weird looking back at the regular iPhone
screen with a clock in the middle.

